# Yao Ming's alleyoops slam dunk in rockets-spurs game clip



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

i dunno it should be called a alleyoops or rebound+slam dunk,hehe. but it's great :grinning:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

nice mobile pic


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

That's such an effective play, I seriously believe they can run that every game. Sura penetrates, the defender fronting Yao goes to help, Sura lobs it up, 7'6" Yao grabs it and dunks it.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hi quality of a beautiful feed from Barrett:

http://207.218.250.41/videos/2004-2005/vsSpurs120904/YaoSlamOnTheBreak.avi


----------

